# Hypo Alarms



## tamsmart (Jan 21, 2014)

I have had several bad night time hypos and have read about a wrist band that detects when you are going into a hypo prior to it becoming a risk to yourself. I have read the reviews and it seems 50/50 but wanted to know what real people thought and if any of you had one out there and thought it was a good/bad. Thank you and look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, tamsmart.

Which model of hypo alarm wrist band do your mean? From what I know, bands are more likely to work at night than during exercise, for example, as they measure electrical conductivity of sweat on skin, and exercise usually causes sweating, regardless of blood glucose levels.

However, if you're having lots of night time hypos, that implies that your basal insulin dose / timing may need adjusting. Have you tried setting an alarm and testing at 2am / 3am / 4am etc? Say one test per night, not a night of totally disrupted sleep.


----------



## tamsmart (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi,
I have only seen one type of hypo alarm and it was called HSA 01 hypo alarm. Reviews are 50/50 and I'm not sold. Are there many different ones out there. I've been diabetic for 27 years and been on the pump 4 months. The difficulty is, I live in a foreign country, had it fitted here under the advice of my previous doctor and the tuition wasn't that great. I have perfected my sugars throughout the day with a NO carb diet and 45mins of gym work. I have done the 2, 4, 6 regime for a whole week but unfortunately my sugars don't play ball and maybe perfect when testing but then catch me unawares when I least expect it. Mostly whilst asleep and the last one was very bad with a low of 1.4 and fitting, if my husband hadn't been there I think it would have been a different story.  I am due back at the doctors again this week, I see them weekly.  
Just a thought on alarms if they are worth the money good/bad etc. Anything other than a diabetic coma would suit me!
Thank you though


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2014)

My feelings about the wrist alarms are that they have been around for years and if they really worked well then they would be issued to all insulin users as a matter of course. The simple fact that they are not in widespread use shows, to me, that they are a gimmick. Reviews I have read suggest that they are very prone to false alarms, yet don't work particularly well when they are actually needed. 

Have you been taught to do basal testing on your pump? This link might help:

http://diatribe.us/issues/13/learning-curve


----------



## Copepod (Jan 21, 2014)

OK, that makes more sense now. A husband can be an excellent hypo alert device! 

If you were in the UK, with a driving licence, then 1 incident of needing assistance to deal with hypoglycaemia would be the end of any minibus or van driving, and 2 incidents the end of even car driving, although after a period of no incidents, you could reapply for licence. 

Strictly speaking, a diabetic coma happens if you become unconscious through high blood glucose levels, while it's a hypoglycaemic coma if it's through low blood glucose levels.

Hope your weekly appointments with doctor help you get to grips with life with a pump. Everyone I've heard from who has a pump emphasises that initial weeks and months are tough, but it's worth it in the long run. Also, that a lot of support from pump specialists, both health professionals and people who have pumps themselves.


----------



## tamsmart (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for your help above I will look at link now ref basal/bolus it will be of great use I'm sure. 

Cheers x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2014)

tamsmart said:


> Thanks for your help above I will look at link now ref basal/bolus it will be of great use I'm sure.
> 
> Cheers x



You might also want to get a copy of 'Pumping Insulin' by John Walsh, known as the 'Pumper's bible'


----------



## tamsmart (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you that is so kind, I'll have a look around the inter web. Your very kind


----------



## tamsmart (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh my I've found it on amazon, is it the one he wrote himself dated 1994 or is it the updated version himself and 2 others. Sorry about being a pain just would like the better one (if there is such a thing!)


----------



## tamsmart (Jan 21, 2014)

It's ok I've gone for the one you said. I'll be back and let you know how I get on with it. Thanks once again your a marvellous bunch xx


----------

